# 223



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gander mountain 1000 round box 500$ this week get while you can!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What type of bullet are these ?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Really exspensive ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, but my point is that if they are FMJ they won't be legal in all states to hunt with. Fine for plinking and good for reloading if they are brass.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats pretty costly if its fmj


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry Im not sure what kind they were. They were unloading a pallet of them when I was there. Its almost double what Im used to paying here.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Considering the prices of ammo right now i'd gab a box if possible. 1000 quantities of even milsurp 5.56 ball ammo are going for another half that in my area.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i just got back from scheels,after taking my mom to her chemo appt, and picked up a case of ammo for my AR

I got 1000 rds 5.56 nato fmj green tip brass cased ammo for $449.

i know i said i wanted .223 and not 5.56

but aw hell its all so hard to come by right now so i took what i could get when i could get it

also grabbed myself 2 more 30 rd mags while i was there 

now the wife said whes gonna take my c.c. away from me untill i pay of the card lol

oh well atleast i am stocked up for awhile

anyone know if this brass is reloadable?

if so i will save it as i shoot it,not that i reload but im sure i could get someone on here to take it off my hands


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a bad deal sneaky.
I cant say for sure about reloading 5.56...i leave the reload knowledge to my dad and i just shoot lol.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

If its the lake city stuff it should be able to. As long as its not berdan primed your good you can tell by the flash hole, if there's 2 holes can't do it 1 centered hole all day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had heard from a guy who just opened a new shop in town that prices on .223 were going up 40%. His distributor had passed that info on to him and asked him how much he wanted. He declined and said it would sit on the shelf for a looooong time. If we don't pay these prices it will send a message to these middle men who are trying to gouge us we won't stand for it. Glad I bought a bunch when it was cheap. Also bought several hundred bullets for reloading as well. I won't be able to tear through the rounds anymore for awhile but if we ride this out things should level off. If I come across any good deals I'll give you guys a heads up. Thanks for letting us know Brian !!!


----------

